# Some questions about ROMs (stock ICS/JB)



## 2302jason (Jan 22, 2012)

So I currently have a Galaxy Nexus and tonight my goal is to get a swap for a RAZR MAXX. However, I have a few questions about the phone.

Do all DROID RAZR ROMs work on the DROID RAZR MAXX? I'm assuming the answer is yes, but better safe than sorry.
I only saw one Vanilla ROM for the DROID RAZR, and I wanted to know how it runs. Is it as smooth and functional as it possibly can be? Is it the same speed as or faster than the Galaxy Nexus?
Do you think there will be a Vanilla Jelly Bean ROM when ROMs with Android 4.1 start coming out? Or do you think the RAZR's development will be abandoned by then? This won't matter to me if Vanilla ROMs don't run smoothly on this phone, however. The feature of 4.1 that I'm most excited about is how smooth everything will be.
Thanks in advance, please try to help me out here


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

Other then battery phones are the same tons of great roms to pick from. And yes they out perform the gnex 
Here a screenshot from my cm9 build

http://db.tt/oHCubTfP


----------



## _patrickc_ (Jan 30, 2012)

I've had a gnex and now have a maxx.. I'm around several gnex's at work every day. Once I rooted and put a new rom on the maxx, I like it better then the gnex! 
Yes, the roms for the RAZR and RAZR MAXX will be the same  and I believe that JB will make its way officially at some point, but it'll be here unofficially soon enough I think via roms

Sent from my RAZR MAXX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kolatrijal (Jun 8, 2012)

Just asking, are there any customs roms for 673.94.324 XT910PSHAsia Retail. I did search from many forums but only find MIUI Rom. Thank you.


----------

